# Santiago Applications



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
Has anyone applied and/or been approved through Santiago recently? Just trying to see roughly how long Partner Visa applications are taking at the moment. I checked the timeline thread and there isn't a lot of info about Santiago applications. I know that it is impossible to be exact, just trying to get some averages/ ball park figures. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Hessbag

I've loaded my 309 offshore partner visa on 05 aug 2013 and have received just one email on 18 apr 2014 asking for further documentation on our relationship with my husband. Santiago office claims to have applications processed in 10 months so hopefully we will hear news soon. It seems it will take the exact ten months...we just want the answer to be a positive one. I am from Colombia btw. Good luck with your applicaton and I will appreciate if you share info in case you hear different news from anyone else


----------



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey, 
Thanks for your message. I am Australian and am living in Quito with my Ecuadorian partner. We haven't applied yet and are thinking that we will in November or December. We are hoping to be in Aus by October 2015 so I am trying to judge when we should apply. 
Good Luck with your application. I hope you have good news soon.
Thanks again.


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

Sure!! No worries.

This has been a process of patience and hope. My husband and I are living apart (he is in Australia) so it has been rough but we are sure it is so worth it....Please let me know if you need anything else I can help you with. 

Cheers!!


----------



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

*Santiago*

Hi Everyone, 
Just wondering if anyone who applied through Chile found that they requested different things to other embassies. I read that they want colour copies of the entire applicant's passport instead of black and white.
Also, what did you get translated?
Thanks.


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Hessbag. You are right. I sent my colour copy of my entire passport which was certified as well. The documents that I got translated were: declaration statements from family and friends; Marriage Certificate; Birth certificates; police certificate and my own statatement about our relationship (husband's was originally in English).
After 10 months we are still waiting :s
Good luck.
Cheers.


----------



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Ah, you are still waiting! I hope you get your visa soon. Thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, 
Sorry for so many annoying questions. Does anyone know if Santiago require that the statements from non Australian family and friends be authorised? I know some embassies don't. If so, who can authorise/notarise them?
Thanks so much for your help. This forum is a sanity saver when you are preparing your application.

P.S Asgmam, I hope you have your visa and are in Aus with your husband. If not, I hope it happens soon.


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Hessbag...unforyunately I have not received any news yet. This is so discouraging and sad. I am close the year of this endless waiting but all you can do is keep ahead and looking forward 

Regarding your question, yes, Santiago Office asks for authorised statements even if these are from non Australian people. I made my family and friends statements notarised by a Civil Notary which is how it works here in Colombia. They have their own office and charge a fee. Maybe there is a similar figure in Ecuador. 

Good luck with your application and do not worry about being annoying....We all are here for the same goal and, personally, if I can help someway is my pleasure


----------



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh that sucks. Have you been interviewed? Do you know anyone else who applied around the same time as you? I haven't seen anyone else from Santiago. I am crossing my fingers and toes that you get it soon. It must be tough to be apart.

I was struggling to find a notary In Quito who would notify my statement and some of our friend's statements as they are in English. Now, I think I have found someone who will do it, so it should be ok. If not, I guess I will be rewriting mine in Spanish.


----------



## wishitwasnow (Jul 20, 2014)

*Santiago Waiting*

Hi All

I have been watching the forum a while now, and thought i would post as there seems to be some people in the same "waiting" arena as myself. I am a Australian Citizen, and my partner is a Colombian national . In Jan of this year we filed for a PMV 300 with the support of a migration agent ( MARA registered) . We have supplied pretty well everything that has been mentioned on this site, from finances to stat decs, photo stories , letter from our minister etc etc .
For what its worth , we have lodged in Santiago and only heard in early May when they had a question of did my partner attend the Medical assessment here ( which we showed the HAP ID form plus finance records showing payment) . Aside from that we have made 2 extra uploads ( Feb when i visited Colombia and again in June when we visited Colombia and Cuba) . I work for a US company so have the ability to maintain trips there and back that are reasonably affordable ( or so i justify to myself)

Its been 6 months for us now, i am hoping this will be resolved within the time that she did the medical when she was here ( she was on a sabbatical/tourist visa here for close to 6 months) which would be November but i am not that confident based on what i am seeing here 
So if any members are Santiago focused and can share their experience that would be great. I am sure like all others everyone is suffering , I try to look at it positively seeing that a relationship hard earned will ALWAYS be appreciated and valued.
Take care all , keen to hear from anyone in a similar situation.


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi all....
I have not been interviewed and don't know if that is going to happen. I will let you know as soon as I received an answer. Honestly, at this time, you don't know what to expect for.

Hessbag, my statements were originally in Spanish, then were authorised and finally translated. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## wishitwasnow (Jul 20, 2014)

*Case Officer*

Hi Asgmam

Just wanted to ask you , how long did it take to assign a CO for your case? I checked with ours today via the agent and have been advised that no case officer is assigned as yet.

Its been 6 months, so was wondering what happened in your case?


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Wishitwasnow

Actually it was quick. A couple of days after I sent my application (directly to Santiago Office) I received the acknowledgement letter that had the CO's name at the bottom of it. Despite she never introduced herself as the CO, I then received another e-mail from her asking for further documentation and that was all. 

Cheers.


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

Just wanted to share my status. I've reached the 12 month mark.


----------



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh I am sorry. That sucks! Have you had any contact since they asked for your medicals and police checks?


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes Hessbag, I have. On March 18th my CO asked for further documentation and I sent it through email. 2 months later and after I contacted the service centre I realized that despite I received back a confirmation email saying that they received my response, the additional documentation was not there nor my CO had it...so...do not trust these emails. 

Anyway, I sent the documentation again directly to Santiago Office and have not heard anything since then...


----------



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh I am really sorry. When I saw your new post, I hoped that it was you saying that you had been granted your visa!
I hope you get some news soon.


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you for your support. I will let you know if I get my visa granted. Good luck with yours!


----------



## wishitwasnow (Jul 20, 2014)

*Any update ?*

Hi Asgmam

Just wondering if you had heard anything further on your application? Fingers crossed for you ..i am almost at my 7 month mark

Regards


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi!

Unfortunatly, nothing yet. My medicals have expired and I have already informed both my CO and Inmigration Department. 
Thank you for all your support and I hope you get your visa soon!!


----------



## wishitwasnow (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Asgmam
i am hoping you have had some good news, I did notice on the website that processing times have blown out for 309 visas, however have you had any updates? I just hit my past 7 month mark.


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Wishitwasnow. Nothing yet 
I am so stressed out. Honestly, I have tried whatever have came into my mind: writing to my CO, calling the Americas Service Centre, writing to them as well and all I have got is: your application is still being processed (useless answer).
I am sorry for my attitude but I know that you will understand; being appart from my husband is making me feel so bad. Hopefully, he will be here in a couple of months..just visiting....well...at least it is what we have been planning.

I really hope that you and your partner have some good news soon and share them with us.

We'll keep on touch.

Regards.


----------



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry that you are waiting so long. it must be very frustrating and sad to be away from your partners. It is a shame that you are not able to receive any indication of how your applications are going. It makes it very difficult to plan anything. Fingers crossed for both of you. Do you have a case officer now wishitwasnow?

We are applying next week which is quite scary. 

Does anyone know of any applications via Sanitago recently? I haven't heard of anything.


----------



## wishitwasnow (Jul 20, 2014)

*Visa Granted PMV 300*

Morning All

A bit of news to share , my fiancees visa (PMV 300) came through this morning my time. I know its a different visa, with different requirements and processing time standards than yours, but at least things are moving in Santiago .

So for us our journey can start properly , including buying a one way ticket as well as finalizing our marriage .

Happy to share any detail of our application if you are interested, all i know is that this process is very very hard on genuine couples and i have a healthy respect for any couple that fight for this together now .

Regards

Wishitwasnow.


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful news!! I am so glad that you and your partner finally got your visa. Hopefully Hessbag and I are going to have good news soon.

Hessbag, did you make your application already? 

Thank you for sharing and congrats on your wedding!!

Regards.


----------



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations! I hope that means that some more visas start coming through. 
I am applying next week. We are just finalising our documents.

Good luck wishiswasnow. Hope you guys are together soon.


----------



## wishitwasnow (Jul 20, 2014)

*Thanks*

Hi All

Thanks to both of you , we have just organised flights, wedding dress , shoes ( hers of course..i dont get why they are so important but who am I to comment) finalizing church , minister etc

Santiago for us ended up being very quick ( some 7 months) . I do know we did 2 uploads after our application in Jan. One in Feb with a update on a trip together in Colombia and another in June on a trip together to Cuba / Colombia. I cant say for sure but it may have helped as it showed evidence of continued relationships. The other factor is that my partner had already 3 visas from Australia in the past , that may have helped as well. And it was a PMV 300 and we had lived together for 6 months in Australia in 2013 and had been together at least 7 other times since 2011.

I wanted to pass on my reflections in the hope that it will help hess in his and Asgmam , i wish i could do something to help so i penned my thoughts above as to what worked ( i think ) for us. Happy to share further details of our application if either of you want to know.

Regards

Wishit was now


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

My visa has been granted few minutes ago and I wanted to share this good news with you...I am shocked ...I can't believe that it finally happened...Too much time wating and I was not prepared for this...So Happy!!!
Thank you for your support and best wishes to all!!


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congrats & good luck!*

Hi Asgmam - Wonderful news. It's time for a little celebration. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz... 



Asgmam said:


> My visa has been granted a minutes ago and I wanted to share this good news with you...I am shocked ...I can't believe that it finally happened...Too much time wating and I was not prepared for this...So Happy!!!
> Thank you for your support and best wishes to all!!


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you so much. You are so nice!!


----------



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you and your husband. I know the wait has been tough. Now you can plan your lives together.


----------



## wishitwasnow (Jul 20, 2014)

*Fantastic*

Hi there

that is such great news, what a feeling it must have been to open your email and see that waiting for you. Hoping you get to read this but you may well be on a plane already ! wishing you the very best for the future..will you get to see the fireworks in Sydney on new Years Eve ! 

Regards

Wishitwasnow


----------



## Haz82 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi guys,

Currently applying for a PMV for my partner who is from Peru. We got the email on 13th of Nov. 2014. Advised for one document we were short, and to get her police and Medicals done. This has all be done and sent back as of 28/11/14. We will await her reply to see if all that is ok. (medicals and police check were all fine) And we lodged with Emedical and sent the docs in via email to make it more rapid. 

Fingers crossed that is all ok now, then just the waiting game!


----------



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Good Luck hax82. I hope you have heard something by now. We applied for a partner visa on September 4th and haven't heard anything, so just waiting patiently or impatiently really.


----------



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey, 
Has anyone heard of any approvals through Santiago recently? We applied at the start of Sept and medicals were requested in late January and submitted quickly. We have had no other contact.
Thanks


----------



## Carito-Doug (Mar 19, 2015)

Hessbag I have my application in Santiago too December 2014 and I haven't heard anything but last time I was talking with my CO from my tourist visa I asked about processing time and she told me applications are taking around 9 & 10 months so It won't be longer for you just a couple of months I guess
All the best and Good luck


----------



## Carito-Doug (Mar 19, 2015)

Hessbag I have my application in Santiago too December 2014 and I haven't heard anything but last time I was talking with my CO from my tourist visa I asked about processing time and she told me applications are taking around 9 & 10 months so It won't be longer for you just a couple of months I guess
All the best and Good luck


----------



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow! That is so much faster than I was expecting. I hope it comes through that quickly. Thanks for our reply. Hope our comes through quickly for you.


----------



## Pipox (Jul 24, 2015)

Good morning people of this forum anyone past the ten months mark in one application in Santiago what I need to do what is the process I applied the last 23 of September of 2014 anyone knows if the embassy in Santiago have a delayed or someone in the same situation I need advice in my case thanks


----------



## hessbag (Nov 7, 2012)

We applied on the 23rd of September and my partner's visa was granted in the first week of June. We had no contact from Santiago aside from an email at the end of January which asked us to upload the medical. Ours is a de fact visa. Good luck with yours.


----------



## PeruWaiting (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi everyone. My husband applied for the 309 visa in feb 2015. we got contacted so he could do his medical which seemed to have gone ok ( a week after he applied) . We haven't heard from them since. 
i have been reading through the threads for a while so i thought it would be nice to talk to others in the same situation. 
I'm finding the not knowing hard


----------



## Pipox (Jul 24, 2015)

*In The Same Situation*

Well the embassy in chile said only two ways of comunication calling the call center in Canada and the online sheet to fill. But now they are adapting to new systems and they increase the applications in this embassy. Now in the web page they indicate the time for wait is 10 months since the knowledge of application in my case 23 September of 2014 to 23 of July 2015 I'm still waiting they send me a mail the applications can take to 12 to 15 months. Is really hard be in the land of stand by we need to be positive and support each other good look


----------



## Carito-Doug (Mar 19, 2015)

I applied December 2014 submitted everything and still no news ... definitely the feeling of waiting forever is terrible! I haven't contacted Santiago at all just hoping the 10 month wait is actually true


----------



## Pipox (Jul 24, 2015)

I past already the point of the 10 months this is worse because I'm in the land of waiting I hope this thing don't take more than 12 months


----------



## Harper (Aug 6, 2015)

Has anyone been assigned to a CO?


----------



## Pipox (Jul 24, 2015)

*I do not know*

Usually when this someone charge the amount of money for the visa already have the case oficial CO but I do not know. How long you been waiting? Since the knowledge of aplication?


----------



## Harper (Aug 6, 2015)

I applied for the 309 in December 2014 and I haven't heard anything back from immigration.

I believe visa applicants from high risk countries are being assigned to COs within 9-11 months after the application date.

Is your case complex?


----------



## Pipox (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't think is complex 1 year of boyfriend and girlfriend and two and half married with all the papers to show we married in Australia two living there and one and half living here together in my country depends what they gona said about it all medical fine and the police too in australia and in my country. Is your case Complex?


----------



## Harper (Aug 6, 2015)

My partner and I have been together for 4 years and we've been married for 1 year.

I had a student visa cancelled last year though, which makes my partner visa application a complex case. 

I'm hoping to have my visa granted within 12 months but I think it's unlikely. 

You'll probably hear something back from immigration very soon as there's no complications with your case!


----------



## Pipox (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't think your case is complicated your student visa got cancelled this something happened really often for multiple reasons economic time whatever if your argue the cancellation and the reasons are valid and inmigration understand this is not problem the only thing is been boyfriend and girlfriend for 3 year if you have all documents to prove not problem at all and the year of married that's it remember you applied for married visa they gona investigate all the referent with the living together good luck with your visa whatever you need we r for support each other


----------



## Harper (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm not worried about proving my case to immigration. I'm just worried about how long it'll take for the visa to be granted. 

My partner is in Australia and we haven't seen each other for the past year. It's frustrating. 

I truly hope you get your visa very soon! Good luck and please keep us posted


----------



## Pipox (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes is true frustrating patience is the key in this journey good luck


----------



## Carito-Doug (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey guys I sent an email to Santiago this week and they told me there is a big chance my visa will be finalized around september- october because I applied december 2014 so maybe the 10 month wait is still happening! Maybe we'll be hearing news soon 
Good Luck!


----------



## Harper (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi Carito-Doug,

That's great news!

I assume your case is not very complex?

I truly hope your visa will be granted soon. Please keep us updated!


----------



## PeruWaiting (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey everyone. 
I dont think my case is very complicated. 
Ive known my now husband for 11 years. We started our relationship in 2009 and got married in Australia last year. Our only issue i guess would be the travelling 
Back and forward to see eschother. He has been here on tourist visa 3 times and ive
Been back to peru a couple times too. 

Carito-Dog may i ask for the email you contacted about your visa status? 
How long did they take to reply? 
Thats great news for you


----------



## Carito-Doug (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh thank you I am already excited about it can't wait!

Harper it actually is I got refused 485 visa because of my IELTS (0.5 points in listening)  I had to come back and apply from my country so your case is a bit similar to mine 

PeruWaiting I sent the email yesterday morning and got the answer in the afternoon so quick!! I got a tourist visa this year and was in Australia from april- july I was planning to come back in October so I wrote the email to my CO from the tourist visa just to let her know my plans and that is when she told me about my visa .... she is the nicest lady ever! Your case isn't complex so I am sure It will be 9-10 months  
Since you had tourist visas maybe you should try with your last CO? Or [email protected] Hope this helps


----------



## Harper (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi Carito-Doug,

I think a refused visa is not as bad as a cancelled visa! I hope you'll get your visa within 10 months 

Pipox,

It is the beginning of your 12th month. Hoping you'll hear good news very soon!


----------



## Pipox (Jul 24, 2015)

*Exclusion Period*

Good morning everyone I had the interview today took at least 35 min really nervous but it's ok a lot of cuestion all about the relationship. The only thing is my official of the case said is because I had a refusal my last aplication she said I need to talk with my supervisor about my "exclusion period" I'm research this happend when people got visa cancelled o refusal or in the worst escenario someone been deported. im only been refusal my CO sounds really helpfully and believe in the relationship is genuine and she said gona help me with that. I hope someone in this case can give me tips about it thanks and she said the answer is gona finish this month finger crossed


----------



## Harper (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi Pipox,

Glad to know your interview went well. 

If by "exclusion period" you mean the 3 year ban, I'm happy to inform you it does not apply to partner visa applications. It only applies to temporary visas such as visitor visas. 

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Harper (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi guys,

I've contacted the Australian Embassy in Brazil and this lovely lady told me that the processing time is approximately 12 months. I'm extremely happy with her response as I thought it could take up to 15 months. 

I've noticed that applications from India, which is also a high risk country, are taking around 11 months to be finalised so hopefully ours will be done very soon!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Carito-Doug (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey guys I got my visa today cannot believe it It has been such a hard waiting time but finally it is over! Hope you get them soon too  Good luck xx


----------



## Harper (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi Carito-Doug,

That's great news! Congrats on the visa grant


----------



## PeruWaiting (Aug 6, 2015)

omg congratulations!!! thats such great news. good luck with everything! so happy for you xx


----------



## Harper (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey Pipox!

Any news about your visa?


----------



## NzAussie85 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi People... My partner is an applicant from Colombia and we applied on 23rd December and we like other on here hope to have some news shortly.

Just so you know there is a great thread on partner visa's being processed in the Ottawa High Commission which act on behalf of Santiago which you likely know.

Majority of the people in this thread are Canadian, however, there are a few of us from high risk countries in Central / South America... It may be of use to some, there were a heap of approvals last month and several through this month. Take what you need from this and I'm happy to find this new thread here specific to us for high risk applicants.

Good luck to all

Thread is here;
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...awa-processing-times-pmv-last-6months-48.html


----------



## Pipox (Jul 24, 2015)

*One year*

I had to say a lot of patient for my visa the Oficial of my case made my enterview everything ok she believe the relationship is real and she send me a mail they're are going to aprove my visa but she need my police clearance for my country and send only the scan because was expired I sended already I'm still waiting for the mail of confirmation of my visa. Patient I'm waiting one year is over thanks everyone for the support and the help sorry for the English people any recommendations or advise ? Are welcome


----------



## PeruWaiting (Aug 6, 2015)

NzAussie85 that link u shared made me feel so hopeful we would all get visas soon lol. 
So many people seemed to be getting their visas! 
I just hope we (high risk applicants) can get good news too &#55357;&#56847; 
Would be great if everyone could be with their partners for xmas!


----------



## NzAussie85 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yahooo , about 6 hours ago we got the PMV grant come through.

Not before my partner (Applicant) being called by Immigration in Santiago, Chile asking a number of serious questions about dates, why we haven't seen each other this year, some details about her denied student visa from Jan 14... It appeared like doubt was cast over our application after the highly scrutinizing phone call last night.

No prior communication until that interview, wait time for this was 9 months 6 days and this was high risk country with very little time spent together in person, the application evidence was crucial to get us over the line but we nailed it.

We wish you all the best to get the grants soon.

Soo happy right now and my wife to be can be here for xmas and my 30th Birthday....

I'll stick around and monitor this thread, happy to answer any questions I may know with the immigration regulations / policy that has filled my head the past 2 years.


----------



## PeruWaiting (Aug 6, 2015)

Thats amazing news! A huge congratulations!! 
I also hope my husband is here for my 30th birthday jeje  hopefully. 

Well don bud 
xx


----------



## Pipox (Jul 24, 2015)

*The Waiting Is Over*

I got the visa people one year one week for the visa grant I got a provisional partner visa thanks everyone for the support now what is the difference between provisional and temporary? I'm really happy thanks people a lot of information and support


----------



## Harper (Aug 6, 2015)

Congratulations, Pipox! 

I don't think there's any difference between the two. 

Have fun in Australia


----------



## NzAussie85 (Feb 11, 2015)

Pipox said:


> I got the visa people one year one week for the visa grant I got a provisional partner visa thanks everyone for the support now what is the difference between provisional and temporary? I'm really happy thanks people a lot of information and support


Congrats Pipox  
Ok so the difference is that Temporary is for the 300 Prospective marriage visa, this is what was granted to my partner this week, this is a 2 stage application so we must marry within 9 months and then apply for stage 2 (Provisional).

If you got provisional then I assume this was the 309 visa ? (Defacto or already married) and is only 1 stage, so after about 2 years together immigration will contact you to make sure you are both still together and happy and you receive the 100 (Permanent residency)

Subclass 300 - Prospective Marriage - Temporary (2 part application process)
Subclass 309 / 820 (Same visa but 309 is the offshore application) - Provisional (1 part application process)


----------



## Harper (Aug 6, 2015)

These two words (provisional and temporary) are synonymous so they actually mean the same thing. 

What you said is partly correct tho. One does get a temporary or provisional visa on the first stage of the prospective marriage visa and also on the first stage of the onshore and on the offshore partner visa.


----------



## Pipox (Jul 24, 2015)

*Thanks And More Thanks*

Well this experience is really good for me if someone said you got married everything is easy the fact is not is a lot of work and lot patient involved in this process thanks everyone and in other cases people need help they can count with me too thanks


----------



## Harper (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi guys! 

I'm happy to inform you that my visa was granted yesterday! 

DOL is December 5th, 2014. 

Applied online from Brazil.

I requested for the HAP ID online and got my medicals done on the 6th of October 2015 (CO did not ask for it. I decided to do it as I was close to 12 months since DOL).

I emailed the Australian embassy in Brazil on the 15th of October to ask if they had received the results for my medical check. They didn't reply to my email and 6 days later my visa was granted (21/10/2015). 

I have no idea who my CO was as I was never contacted by them. No interviews either. No request for extra documents. 

This thread has helped me a lot throughout this painful process. Thank you all for your support. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## PeruWaiting (Aug 6, 2015)

Congratulations Harper. that is fantastic!


----------



## WeDidIt (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi Guys, just wanted to let the people that have applied online through the Santiago office know that if you have a decision ready visa that they are quick. They procesed my wifes application in under 5 months. We would check the online status daily however it never changed untill we recieved a letter by email granting my wife her migrant visa.


----------



## exidez (Oct 2, 2015)

*Waiting is getting boring*

I just want to bump this thread because when searching the internet there doesn't seem to be a lot of applications going through santiago! As of today we have been waiting *5 months and 2 weeks*.

Subclass 300 Prospective Marriage Visa
DOL: *30 October 2015*
Location: Colombia but lodged to Santiago, Chile Office
Type: online
Agent used: No
Medicals: 12 November 15
Case Officer: None as of yet

This is a decision ready visa. No communication since lodgement. I am currently in Colombia and need to starting looking at returning home to Australia soon, I really hope they give an answer this month :/
They say 6-9 months. Officially 9-12 months on their web page. I really wish you could see how the queue is progressing.


----------



## Fabioray (Nov 7, 2015)

My partner got his on the 7th March, total 13 months. We didnt hear anything till we reached the tenth month mark. No case is exact the same. Hope you are lucky one.


----------



## exidez (Oct 2, 2015)

Fabioray said:


> My partner got his on the 7th March, total 13 months. We didnt hear anything till we reached the tenth month mark. No case is exact the same. Hope you are lucky one.


Wow that's a long time! Was what a PMV 300 or the other partner visa?


----------



## Fabioray (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes, it is. There were a few hiccups occurred during the process. Also don't know how it worked at Satiago office. Sone people submitted the application after us, got it granted. Some submitted two days before us got two months earlier than us. 

Anyway, don't panic, no case is the same. Like someone here said they got it in five months time. Blessing. You could be the lucky one. The waiting is painful. Also time to strengthen the relationship. Once it is over, big relief from the shoulders. So good luck and all the best.


----------



## Antonio10 (Jan 17, 2016)

Harper said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm happy to inform you that my visa was granted yesterday!
> 
> ...


Hey Harper, what visa did you apply for? I'm just wondering as we are waiting for my wife's 309 offshore partner visa from Brazil.


----------



## exidez (Oct 2, 2015)

Visa Accepted as of Today!!! Wooot! No Case Officer, No interview, No CO, No contact since date of lodgement!
Application was done entirely ourselves without an agent.

Total waiting period: *8 months 3 weeks and 5 days*

Subclass 300 Prospective Marriage Visa
DOL: 30 October 2015
Location: Colombia but lodged to Santiago, Chile Office
Type: online
Agent used: No
Medicals: 12 November 15
Case Officer: None
Visa Granted: 26 July 2016


----------



## paula.ro (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello everyone!
I'm looking for some advice for my application. I will be applying online for the 309/100 pretty soon. Although I've read the booklet, gone throught the checklist a thousand times and read lots of threads online, I'm still looking for some information regarding processing times and general experiences with the Santiago embassy.

Is an interview something pretty common? Is there any specific list of places where I should get my documents certified or any notary office will do? 

I'm so nervous...this will be a long and lonely journey (since my partner must stay in Australia). I'm hoping to do everything in my power to make this waiting a not so long one (13 + months!!)

Thank you to everyone in advance


----------



## exidez (Oct 2, 2015)

paula.ro said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm looking for some advice for my application. I will be applying online for the 309/100 pretty soon. Although I've read the booklet, gone throught the checklist a thousand times and read lots of threads online, I'm still looking for some information regarding processing times and general experiences with the Santiago embassy.
> 
> Is an interview something pretty common? Is there any specific list of places where I should get my documents certified or any notary office will do?
> ...


Hi Paula,

Even though we got the visa for my Colombian parter, there was not really much to say about the experience with the Santiago Office. They were extremely difficult to contact and get direct answers. We just had to apply with out application and then wait for the approval. There was no interview for us despite having a tourist visa reject and classed a high risk as my partner had no ties keeping here to Colombia (no kids, business, or much family). So i would assume interviews are not that common. But I guess it all depends how many have applied in your region to see if its worth while for them to send a representative from Chile to your country to conduct numerous interviews.

If your application is solid then they wont delay the processing. We got all our documents and declarations from the local notary. Police clearances and such we applied for with the official agencies.

Make sure you really explain why your partner is away during this process and the proof that you are in constant contact. Being a 309 visa and the fact he is not living with you now is a huge question they will want answered.

Best of luck and I hope that helped!


----------



## paula.ro (Feb 3, 2017)

exidez said:


> Hi Paula,
> 
> Even though we got the visa for my Colombian parter, there was not really much to say about the experience with the Santiago Office. They were extremely difficult to contact and get direct answers. We just had to apply with out application and then wait for the approval. There was no interview for us despite having a tourist visa reject and classed a high risk as my partner had no ties keeping here to Colombia (no kids, business, or much family). So i would assume interviews are not that common. But I guess it all depends how many have applied in your region to see if its worth while for them to send a representative from Chile to your country to conduct numerous interviews.
> 
> ...


Hi!
Thank you for your answer. I'm hoping to get a solid application as well so it is as straight forward. I really wish that the fact that my partner will be away isn't that big of a deal. We've been living together for the past year and a half (between New Zealand, Australia and Peru) so we thought this would be the best time to apply. We are planning on writting a stat dec explaining that he will be back in Oz (we're in Peru atm) working and saving money for our future plans. He has also enrolled in a course that will allow him to get his license, thus making him a better qualified professional. The course is for one year.
And staying in touch wont be a problem  we've done this long distance thing before, so this dynamic won't be strange to us.
Hopefully everything goes good  thank you for your help and good wishes!


----------



## springroll (Mar 8, 2017)

exidez said:


> Visa Accepted as of Today!!! Wooot! No Case Officer, No interview, No CO, No contact since date of lodgement!
> Application was done entirely ourselves without an agent.
> 
> Total waiting period: *8 months 3 weeks and 5 days*
> ...


Congrats exidez!

I hope you don't mind if I kind of bombard you with a series of questions regarding your PMV application...

I'm facing a similar situation with my boyfriend (he is Venezuelan/Colombian) -- study and tourist visas I'm assuming are out of the question; Can I ask how many times you met with your girlfriend before you lodged? How many times you had met her friends/family and she yours?

It's quite difficult knowing that probably our only option to see things through the proper way with a PMV will possibly be for me to leave my good job here in Australia to gather evidence of a continuing relationship with him in Colombia (Venezuela is not a good idea right now!)


----------



## exidez (Oct 2, 2015)

springroll said:


> Congrats exidez!
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I kind of bombard you with a series of questions regarding your PMV application...
> 
> ...


Sure, no problem, any way I can help. The study visa was out of the question for us because we had already applied for the tourist visa and it was rejected so they knew about the relationship from that point onwards. Study visa only works if there is not relationship connection.
Tourist visa will work only if your partner has something to return back to, i.e. a child, business or a solid job and only using the vacation period of work.

As for the questions:
How many times you met with your girlfriend before you lodged?
For the PMV visa, I had met my partner twice. The first time was when I was backpacking around Colombia and we only met for a couple of days
The second time was for a month when I took vaccination from work.
However, at the time of lodgement for the PMV, I was living in Colombia with my partner until it was approved. I quit my job for that purpose. Although now that we are in Australia I am still looking for work as the engineering employment situation has taken a HUGE downturn during that time. so consider your options carefully.

How many times you had met her friends/family and she yours?
I met her family the first time we met (we had dinner together with the family)
Also the second time when I was there for a month. And obviously again when I was living there during the application process. I only included photos with the family in the application from of the time I was actually living there as I never thought to take photos before.

It's a difficult decision to up and leave like that. The whole process makes you feel pushed around by stupid visa policies, however it is a good opportunity to live in another country and culture and learn/improve your Spanish. It's a trade between stability and adventure. I was hating my job and I worked long hours so that aided in my decision to leave. I hope that helps. Ask any further questions that come to mind, I am happy to help


----------



## springroll (Mar 8, 2017)

exidez said:


> Sure, no problem, any way I can help. The study visa was out of the question for us because we had already applied for the tourist visa and it was rejected so they knew about the relationship from that point onwards. Study visa only works if there is not relationship connection.
> Tourist visa will work only if your partner has something to return back to, i.e. a child, business or a solid job and only using the vacation period of work.
> 
> As for the questions:
> ...


Thank you so much for your detailed response!

It sounds like none of your family/friends had an opportunity to meet her face to face prior to the lodging of your application, is that right? I am really concerned about this particular point in my case (no meetings == no stat decs).

Were you able to work while you were in Colombia? I think that'd be my biggest concern going over there, and you're right, it's a huge financial setback (I'd say maybe 5-10 years at least, if you add up the cost of visas, opportunity cost for upping and leaving, the time it takes to get resettled...).

Was there anything else you did apart from chat logs and photos from your second visit to prove in your application the intent to be married and that it was a serious relationship?


----------



## exidez (Oct 2, 2015)

springroll said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed response!
> 
> It sounds like none of your family/friends had an opportunity to meet her face to face prior to the lodging of your application, is that right? I am really concerned about this particular point in my case (no meetings == no stat decs).
> 
> ...


Sorry, I skipped that bit. My family and friends never met my partner face to face. Although I did have a stat dec from my mother and my best friend (who is Colombian) saying they knew of the relationship and always see me talking to her via txt or video calls via skype etc.which supports the "relationship is genuine and continuing" part of the visa application. I also included a wedding invitation from my brother which was addressed to us both. Although we knew we could not make the wedding due to the lengthy application process.

I intended to find work in Colombia but when I found out how much an engineer was being paid, I refused to sell my skills and knowledge so low. It was just enough to cover rent and I thought the rent in Colombia was cheap! So I enjoyed my time in Colombia instead of wasting it working for peanuts.

Definitely a financial setback, there are more hidden costs than I thought as well. but as they say, money doesn't buy happiness.

To put a price on it, I spent 18k just for the following:
Visa application Fee
Insurance for myself for a year
Advice from immigration lawyer
Document Certification + Medical Test Fees
Flights for myself from Perth to Medellin, Colombia
Flights within south america for the both of us so I could extend that 3 months tourist visa limitation
Additional Visa extension fees
Return flights for the both of us to Perth
My partner's insurance

Living expenses was about 8k for the 8-9month period for the both of us just including groceries and rent, not including the bits and paces along the way. So it all adds up
We also did about 3 months of "WorkAway" which saved us a bit as we worked as volunteers in exchange for rent.

Flights were the most expensive, especially when the visa was approved during the high season.



springroll said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed response!
> Was there anything else you did apart from chat logs and photos from your second visit to prove in your application the intent to be married and that it was a serious relationship?


Here was the evidence we provided:
Evidence of Communication
-snippets of translated chat logs from facebook regarding certain conversations

Evidence of Financial Support
-Job record + Tax retrun + payslips
- Investment records
-Credit card payments of courses in Colombia for my partner
-Money Transfer records

Evidence of Joint Accounts
-I just described why we could not join accounts
-stat dec from landlord (two different ones) in colombia saying we live together and pay all bills together

Photos of the couple together in different social circumstances
-Many photos of us together in different situations with family and friends and doing activities together like diving
-Photos of our facebook album publicly displaying it to all our connected friends and family

I hope that helps


----------



## springroll (Mar 8, 2017)

exidez said:


> I hope that helps


It definitely does. Thank you so much!

Regardless of the cost it sounds like the two of you had an amazing and unforgettable time together, and I'm super jealous of the sheer amount of Spanish practise you must have had!

Thank you again for sharing your experience with me exidez, I hope a great opportunity comes your way soon


----------

